# Q



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

According to Gambo we will use all or almost all of our remaining capspace for Q-Rich and not really worry about the center situation.

Good thing. I rather sign a potential starter and very good 6th man than overpaying for a center.

We could still trade JJ or Q for a center if we needed to in the season.

And we will probably see Amare at center and Marion at PF quite often. With a lineup of Amare/Marion/JJ/Q/Nash it is all about scoring.

I'd be fine with some small ball. It can work if you use that wisely.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It's nice to have trade assets, but.. despite that lineup, I don't think I can see Quentin signing here if he thinks he's coming off the bench.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Confirmed by Aldrdige.

Q will sign a ~50M$ contract with the Suns.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1835962


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, let me just eat my words there.  

I actually hope the Clippers don't match, that's a fairly good deal contract-wise.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

This will give us depth, something we desperetly need. i mean, Marion and JJ cant play 40 minutes plus every game anymore. It will ruin their careers. Plus, now we can trade for Vince Carter.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> This will give us depth, something we desperetly need. i mean, Marion and JJ cant play 40 minutes plus every game anymore. It will ruin their careers. Plus, now we can trade for Vince Carter.


thats what i was thinking.

Signing another swingman is the last thing suns need, especially if its gonna cost them $50 million dollars. You can find good role players for uner $10 million with short term contracts.

I believe suns will go after Vince Carter. I fear Marion will be traded for Carter. I think Carter's contract will expire sooner than Marion's also. If so, then it will make sense for suns. They will gamble on Vince Carter being 100% again, trading away their current elite player.
If Vince cannot regain 100% health, suns can still benefit since his contract is shorter than Marions.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

wait, what?

so Q doesn't even start?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

if you get Q i'll forgive you for the nash signing, and actually support the suns... :yes:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I sure hope Kobe makes a decision soon cuz I'll be pissed if we get too caught up in the Kobe sweepstakes and not even ending up with him, while letting Q go.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> I sure hope Kobe makes a decision soon cuz I'll be pissed if we get too caught up in the Kobe sweepstakes and not even ending up with him, while letting Q go.


Don't worry, we won't do that...


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

i dont get it, where the hell does Q play?
6th man? he wont be happy.
neither will joe johnson.

unless they trade marion for a big.

that'll be exciting but how is joe johnson and qrich at 2 and 3 an upgrade over marion and jj...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

What are you guys doing????

Paying Nash 13 million per...hmmmm

Q-Rich???

hes going to want to start,no doubt about it,and i am guessing if you are offering him that much,you already tod him hes a starter.

Do you sign miles next??

Where does that leave JJ??


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Unless Q-Rich has grown into a center then this is a BONEHEAD move by the Suns ! Suns are in dire need of a good/solid big man and then they run off and sign a SG ???? :banghead:

I hope that either Q-Rich really won't sign or Clippers will match. There might be a trade looming if Q-Rich actually becomes a Suns player. Those who'd top the trade list would be Marion & JJ. I would hate to see JJ leave and worse, I'd hate to see JJ an unhappy camper come october.

Has anybody got rumors on a possible trade involving either JJ or Marion ?

Peace, Mike :swammi:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think that Q will play SF, if there is no room for another SG


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think that one of your wing players is gone.


Probably JJ.

Was there a trade kicker in Q's offer?


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, I think this was a very smart move by the Suns. After agreeing to a deal with Nash, the Suns took themselves out of the market to get Dampier as a FA. None of the other C's left on the market (and that market no longer includes Okur, Foyle, or even Blount), were worth the effort. Seriously.. would you rather they offer $50 million to Greg Ostertag or to Q? 

The Suns could still potentially re-sign Keon Clark, who was a bust due to injury (not ability) last year. Or, if the Clippers don't match, they can re-explore trades involving most likely Shawn Marion. 

I know a lot of fans might not like the idea of moving Matrix, but he'd be expendable if Q came on board. Mike D has been interested in moving JJ to the 3 to play more of a point-forward role in his offense. His ability to handle the ball is much more useful than Marion's ability to rebound in his system. Q's one of the best rebounding SG in the league, too, so that would help mitigate some of the lost boards. 

More importantly, Marion's contract is the one that would most likely allow them to pursue a big via trade. Although Cavalier fans don't believe it, there were talks earlier this year about a Marion for Ilgauskus trade. Would Cleveland not be interested in a Marion + Lampe for Ilgauskus deal? That would give the Suns the following lineup..

PG- Nash, Eisley
SG- QRich, Barbosa
SF- JJ, Jacobsen
PF- Amare, Zarko
C- Ilgauskus, Voskhul

That's a pretty good looking roster, if you ask me. Of course, it's all contingent on the Suns being able to land a player like Big-Z via a trade. Signing Q simply gives the team more ammo to try and pull off such a trade.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lol

Marion and Lampe for Ilgauskas?  

I wouldn't trade Marion for Ilgauskas. Not to mention throwing in Lampe who will be our future center.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Lampe's a good 2-3 years from being a true contributor. He could be very good, and I'd be reluctant to trade someone with his skill, but with Nash as the PG, the Suns are probably seeing their opportunity now or in that 2-3 year window. Ilgauskus has not had any foot trouble since he underwent a new surgical procedure that involved micro-fractures in his plantar area of his foot. He used to have hot-spots on his feet all the time, which led to stress fractures. Those no longer are an issue.

So... what you get is the 3rd best C in the league (behind only Shaq and Yao), and a true low-post defender. Z, at 7'3 280, is one of the few players who doesn't actually have to front Shaq in the post. He can play him straight up.. with Amare around to slide in from the weakside on Shaq, that'd be a very formidable combo down low.

Of course, I expected someone to come out and make that type of comment. You haven't been watching Mike D's offensive scheme and you don't understand fundemental basketball if you think Marion's more valuable than Ilgauskus. Marion's a fantastic SF, but he can't pass, he can't handle the ball, and he can't create his own shots. Watch Suns games, and see how often he commands a double team. Almost never. Big Z would command a double in the post, thus making spot up shooters like Jacobsen, Nash, Q, and even JJ that much more deadly. Z would also free up Amare to free-lance in the paint more, which is when he's most effective (Amare still lacks a true back-to-the-basket game). 

Add to all that the fact that Z is a decent mid-range shooter, which would allow him to rotate out of the paint when Amare's posted up, and I think he'd be the perfect fit. He is what we want Lampe to be.. a 17 pt, 10 reb, 2.5 blk per game C. That'd be the ideal move, imo.. the real question is whether Cleveland would ok the deal. Brian Windhorst, one of the writers for the Akron Beacon, has said that the Cavs are the ones to reject Phoenix when this idea was first proposed, but they may re-consider if they think Z will be too expensive to re-sign.

The other name that folks on another Suns board are clamoring about is Dalembert. They felt that if Philadelphia succeeded in signing Blount to a deal, that Dalembert might become expendable for a player of Marion's caliber. Blount's gone to Boston, though, so I think that seems like a pipe-dream now. 

A S&T for Dampier is another option, though I don't like Dampier as much as I like Ilgauskus. Damp has a rep for being tougher, but Z plays more consistently and has the offense that will work perfectly with Mike D's motion offense.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't get the 2-3 year window thing. In 2-3 years, you'll have a 32 year old Nash, a 23-24 year old Stoudemire, a 28 year old Marion, and a 25 year old Johnson.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

It's more Nash than the others. I realize the Suns have a young team outside of Stevie. I also realize that making a 5 year commitment to Nash (with a partial 6th guarantee) would seem to indicate that they see Nash being a big contributor beyond the next 2-3 years.

However, the only way they were going to get Nash was to give him more years than Dallas was offering, and Dallas was hesitant to offer more than 4 years. Also, outside of John Stockton, who still saw his own contributions tail off significantly after he was 33 years old, there have been precious few small PG whose bodies held up after the age of 33. Isaiah Thomas, Kevin Johnson, Mookie Blaylock, and Tim Hardaway are just a few of the more recent examples. Tiny Archibald, Maurice Cheeks, Dave Bing, and Walt Frazier are some more legendary examples. 

Trust me.. the Suns front office is not stupid. They know that Nash's best years are in the next 2-3 years. Getting a C who is in his prime, too, would cement the two most difficult spots on a roster to fill. Meanwhile, JJ and Amare have already started to produce near All-Star level numbers themselves. In the next 2-3 years, they should both blossom into top-10, even top-5 players at their respective positions. It's, imo, the best formula for success. 

I think the long-term thinking is that once Nash starts to tail off, they will either have Barbosa ready to take over, or possibly even Vujanic, who is regarded as a Steve Nash-esque player in Europe. 

If Q is acquired, trading Marion makes the most sense. I'd certainly trade Marion before JJ. JJ's a 20-5-5 player with great perimeter D skills.. you don't give players like that up unless they are total head-cases, which JJ is fortunately not.


----------



## SunGod (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't really tell what Q would be signed up for next year, cash wise. But how about package Q with other players/goodies for shot blocker extraordinaire, Theo Ratliff (10mil contract). 

Q can get back with his homey Darius Miles and they can do that weirdo - gang signs - from the -eyeballs thing together after every Sportscenter worthy highlight.

Portland will still have Stepania and Dale Davis at center. Hell, Davis was traded for JOneal so hes gotta be good right! =)

Ratliff has one year left before he is an unrestricted FA in '05. The Suns can just take him with his existing contract, see how he fits in the system. After the season they can try and resign him. If not, they have a bunch of capspace for '05, plus a likely high draft pick from Chicago.

12 man roster:

1) Nash -> Barbosa -> Eisley

2) JJ -> Jacobsen

3) Marion -> Carbarkaba

4) Stoudemire -> Lampe

5) Ratliff -> Voskhul -> Cheap FA trash


I like it.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the Suns at this point should trade Marion for a good center(anyway theren are't)..Maybe make a sign and trade with Memphis for Swift...he can play center..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Phoenix Signs Shooting Guard to Offer Sheet*

Jul 14, 3:25 PM (ET)

PHOENIX (AP) - The Phoenix Suns signed free agent guard Quentin Richardson to an offer sheet Wednesday, leaving the Los Angeles Clippers with 15 days to match the $45 million, six-year offer.

Bonuses could push the total to $48 million.

Richardson, 24, had his best year last season, posting career highs in points (17.1), rebounds (6.4) and assists (2.1). He had a career-high 44 points against Denver on Dec. 31, becoming the first Clippers player in a decade with a 40-point game.

Richardson has averaged 12.0 points and 4.6 rebounds in his four-year career. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/07142004/v8844.html


----------

